# Keeping Track of Your Wood



## Graybeard (May 5, 2017)

How do you keep track of the wood you have in storage? Come clean, we're all wood hoarders. 
When I first started I thought I'd remember where a piece of wood came from only to pick up a piece and not have a clue. With this system I not only have a record of the wood but many times a good memory of getting the wood comes back to me.
Here's what I do, I'm sure I got it from someone else. Don't ask how many times I've misplaced the notebook.


 
How do you keep track of your wood inventory?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 5, 2017)

It's real easy for me. I turn 4 species of wood. They are so different even a Caveman could remember what they are...... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Tony (May 5, 2017)

If it's not an obvious cherry, walnut, maple or mesquite I write on it with a wax pencil species and who it came from. Tony


----------



## Lou Currier (May 5, 2017)

WHAT! You're supposed to keep track of your wood?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike Mills (May 5, 2017)

I never thought to keep track of when or where I acquired the wood. I do write (grease pencil) on the end the species before the Anchorseal.
Wal, Syc, Pec, QSSyc, Swg, etc. I guess if I had expensive wood I may keep track of it but since it was all free...
Most are hard to read in the pic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 5, 2017)

I created a spreadsheet for woodturning blanks. But I've discovered it takes an inordinate amount of time to keep it up. For flat work I don't have a system, but I have a good recall on where the wood came from in most cases. Not sure it really matters once wood becomes part of your hoard. I do label the wood by species religiously, except for those unknown chunks that accumulate in the collection. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 5, 2017)

I pencil on each piece or the box they are in.


----------



## 10x10turning (May 5, 2017)

I simply keep a small piece of paper in the roughed out bowl and check up on it a few times over the first couple weeks. Write down the type, the date and the weight. After the about a month i check up on it every couple weeks


----------



## gman2431 (May 5, 2017)

When I read the title my first thought for an answer was I got married... 

I can remember about 80 percent of what I got. The rest get wrote on em what they are.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Cousinwill (May 5, 2017)

I write on the bottom of the blanks with a black marker. The black writing will be turned or sanded away during the turning process. I include type of wood, date I cut them into bowl blanks and also the last name of the property owner where I got the wood from. On slabs of wood I use a wax pencil and write the information on the wood.

Reactions: Like 7 | Great Post 1


----------



## Az Turnings (May 5, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> It's real easy for me. I turn 4 species of wood. They are so different even a Caveman could remember what they are...... Jerry (in Tucson)


Mesquite, palo verde, walnut, olive?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 5, 2017)

Even though I have a lot of Walnut from Southern Arizona near Kartchner Caverns, I haven't turned much of it. Olive, it's not getting the attention it needs. My four dominate species is Mesquite, Palo Verde, Oak from near Prescott, and Eucalyptus. ....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Az Turnings (May 5, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Even though I have a lot of Walnut from Southern Arizona near Kartchner Caverns, I haven't turned much of it. Olive, it's not getting the attention it needs. My four dominate species is Mesquite, Palo Verde, Oak from near Prescott, and Eucalyptus. ....... Jerry (in Tucson)


Ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Johnturner (May 5, 2017)

I try to mark with a sharpie what species, date and from where acquired. I emphasize try because it doesn't happen all the time ( to mu infinite regret).
While turning I try to transfer the info to a pad because I will turn off the info on the wood. I also try to write on a paper, stapled on, the dimensions so I can read thrn without pulling the piece out.


----------



## woodman6415 (May 5, 2017)

If I used a method to keep track of my wood .. my boss would be able to tell how much wood I'm keeping track of... so I would probably have less wood .... I just continue to add to my stacks and she's never the wiser ... 
wood hoarders have tricks to confuse non wood naysayers...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Graybeard (May 5, 2017)

One benefit I've found is when someone gives me wood I can remember to make them something from it in return. Also I wanted a record of what I did to store wood before use so I can evaluate my methods. So many people ask how to store wood and it's such a tricky answer depending on where you live. I know what works for me but I wouldn't suggest my way is the best for everyone. I think you have to find that out yourself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 5, 2017)

@Graybeard now you did it  now we have to talk not only about how to track would but also how to store wood! @ripjack13 isn't going to have a question of the week!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 5, 2017)

Oh I'm sure I can come up with one....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Smith (May 5, 2017)

I don't have any system of labeling or keeping track of my stock. I have somewhere around 65 different species, though about 1/3 are turning squares and some are labeled from the retailer. I find that the visual differences in the species makes it easy enough for me to remember what it is by looking at it.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 5, 2017)

How much wood could a wood hoarder track if a wood hoarder could track wood and how much wood could said hoarder hide while hoarding from a non hoarder who would be tracking how much wood the hoarder did not track? Boy that was horrible to think about!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Steve Smith (May 5, 2017)

@Bigdrowdy1 You're thinking about it the wrong way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 5, 2017)

@Don Ratcliff Next week I'm going to start by putting an electric fence around my stash....


----------



## Graybeard (May 5, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> When I read the title my first thought for an answer was I got married...
> 
> I can remember about 80 percent of what I got. The rest get wrote on em what they are.



Cody, you've either got a great memory or you need more wood.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (May 5, 2017)

I write on stuff with a sharpie before anchor seal. Usually just species and date, but I'll occasionally write the source on it also. Occasionally I'll write the moisture content if I happen to check it.


----------



## Sprung (May 5, 2017)

I have some items that I don't label because if I can't identify cherry or walnut or maple, then I might as well give up woodworking.

Everything else I usually label with an ultra fine point sharpie. Occasionally pencil, but usually sharpie - I've taken to keeping a sharpie where I store most of my turning stock so I can label it easily.

There is also the stuff that I know what it is easily, but it's also valuable. If my wife is left to try and figure out and sell off what I have at some point, I don't want her selling small slabs or good sized chunks of burl for firewood prices.

As far as keeping inventory on what I have - that would be too maddening to try and do. I'd spend weeks just creating an inventory and I know for certain I wouldn't keep it up very well!


----------



## rocky1 (May 6, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> When I read the title my first thought for an answer was I got married...
> 
> I can remember about 80 percent of what I got. The rest get wrote on em what they are.




 I can remember all of 'em I got, I just can't remember all of their names anymore. There are however, a few I wouldn't admit too in mixed company, and 1 or 2 I'd like to forget altogether, however I'm relatively sure I'd have got the bat guana slapped out of me if I wrote what they were on a few of them!! 




Bigdrowdy1 said:


> How much wood could a wood hoarder track if a wood hoarder could track wood and how much wood could said hoarder hide while hoarding from a non hoarder who would be tracking how much wood the hoarder did not track? Boy that was horrible to think about!!!!



Bet you can't type that 3 times real fast! 




Most of it stays in the FRB when it goes in the Organizer so I know where it came from usually, and I have a pretty good idea what I bought from who, but yeah... buying mixed blank boxes it's kinda tough to keep them all straight, so I've gotten in the habit of writing on them with the ultra-fine sharpie


----------



## Herb G. (May 7, 2017)

Here's something I wrote up over at the pen turners forum awhile back. Hope it helps.


I have several larger pieces of exotic wood in my basement that were not marked. Luckily, I saved the emails where I bought these online.
I went by the dimensions in the emails to determine which woods they were.
Here's my little tip. If the wood is not marked when you buy it, mark it immediately. Trust me, it all looks the same after awhile.
Especially if it's in the same family species of wood.

Then, BEFORE you slice a hunk off it for a project, sand an area smooth, then mark it again, away from where you are cutting off what you need.
After you cut off what you need, mark it too.

Every time you mark it, you are learning the characteristics of that wood whether you realize it or not. Horizontal grain can look completely different from vertical grain. Quarter sawn grain is almost certainly different from ripped grain, and definitely different than cross cut grain, even on the same piece of wood.

I recently spent several days going up & down the stairs looking up old emails & writing down the sizes of wood, and then matching them up with the wood I have on hand.
I would have much rather spent that time doing something else besides wearing out my knees, believe me.

I hope this helps someone out there, and maybe motivate someone to save their knees.

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 7, 2017)

Herb G. said:


> Here's something I wrote up over at the pen turners forum awhile back. Hope it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




See, trying to stay organized is gonna hurt. Just grab the wood and turn it, then try to determine what it is.... .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag (May 8, 2017)

Blue painters tape with source, type and cost.


----------



## Tony (May 9, 2017)

Sprung said:


> I have some items that I don't label because if I can't identify cherry or walnut or maple, then I might as well give up woodworking.
> 
> Everything else I usually label with an ultra fine point sharpie. Occasionally pencil, but usually sharpie - I've taken to keeping a sharpie where I store most of my turning stock so I can label it easily.
> 
> ...



Don't worry Matt, if God forbid, something should ever happen Mike and I will go help Katy out. We'll give her a good price for your stash, don't worry buddy!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (May 9, 2017)

Tony said:


> Don't worry Matt, if God forbid, something should ever happen Mike and I will go help Katy out. We'll give her a good price for your stash, don't worry buddy!



Hmm. For some reason I don't trust you two on that one.


----------



## Tony (May 9, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Hmm. For some reason I don't trust you two on that one.



C'mon brother, would I lie to you?!?!?!


----------



## barry richardson (May 9, 2017)

Cousinwill said:


> I write on the bottom of the blanks with a black marker. The black writing will be turned or sanded away during the turning process. I include type of wood, date I cut them into bowl blanks and also the last name of the property owner where I got the wood from. On slabs of wood I use a wax pencil and write the information on the wood.
> 
> View attachment 127317
> 
> View attachment 127318


Dang William, looks like you have some turning to do!


----------



## Cousinwill (May 9, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Dang William, looks like you have some turning to do!



Just a few to turn :) A fellow can never have to many bowl blanks ready to go !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (May 9, 2017)

It's not hard.
Since I turn only local /Texas species, I have stacks dedicated to species: Mesquite, Huisache, Sycamore, Pecan, Elm, Hackberry, Black Walnut, Anaqua, Sour Gum, Cedar, Mimosa, and a few others.
When I cut slabs for blanks, and the blanks themselves, they"re marked by species.
I do make sure that whoever gave me s tree that they do get something made from it. ( I haven't bought turning wood in years).

Reactions: Like 2


----------

